# مراحل تصنيع الشامبو...من الألف إلى الياء



## الكيميائية حنوش (5 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
الشامبو​ 
الشامبو أول منتج كيميائي تعرفت عليه ومكوناته وكيفية تصنيعه..::16::..أكيد الجميع يستعمل الشامبو....ومن المهم التعرف على ما يناسبنا
تعالو معي للتعرف على الشامبو من قرب^^​ 
:15::1::15:​ 
:6: تبدأ عملية تصنيع الشامبو بمعرفة نوع الشعر والخصائص التي نرغب بها في الشامبو
هناك عدة أنواع للشامبو تعتمد على نوع الشعر....والشعر بأنواعه ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
الشعر العادي , والشعر الجاف , والشعر الدهني​ 

ولمعرفة نوع شعرك.....لا تغسل شعرك لمدة 48 ساعة وامسحها بقطعة قماش بيضاء وملاحظة قطعة القماش البيضاء بعد ذلك
إذا بقيت كما هي ....فنوع الشعر يكون عادي
أما إذا ظهر عليه غبار أسود.......فيكون الشعر جاف 
وإذا كانت قطة القماش رطبة .... فالشعر دهني
ويستطيع كل شخص فحص شعره ومعرفة نوعه واختيار الشامبو المناسب له​ 
ومن هنا "بناءً على أنواع الشعر" يساعدنا صنع الشامبو المناسة
بدايةً يجب معرفة درجة الحموضة"ph" المناسبة للشعر......فالشعر بأنواعه يجب أن تكون درجة الحموضة بمعدل6.5-7.5 فهذا معدل درجة الحموضة المناسب للشعر.....
:30: وإذا زاد معدل درجة الحموضة حتى يصل إلى10 فهذا يؤدي إلى تساقط الشعر .
:31: وللخصول على شعر مموج يُصنع الشامبو بدرجة حضة تقريباً 8

:30: وللحصول على شعر حريري وناعم تكون درجة حموضة الشامبو قليلة....فالحموضة تزيد من نعومة الشعر ويصنع الشامبو بدرجة حموضة تصل إلى 5.5-6.5​ 
ومن هنا نستنج عبقرية الفراعنة الذين كانوا يغسلون شعرهم بعصير الليمون الحامض مع العطور.....فعصير الليمون الحامض يزيد من نعومة الشعر والعطر يعطي الرائحة الزكية للشعر
:30: وإذا أردنا الحصول على شامبو بدون دموع.....فيجب صناعة الشامبو بدرجة حموضة تتناسب مع درجة حموضة العينين وهي 5.5
وإذا كان الشخص يعاني من حساسية في الجلد يجب أن يستخدم شامبو بدرجة حموضة تتناسب مع درجة حموضة الجلد وهي 6.5​ 

سأدخل في مكونات الشامبو وخصائصها ودورها في الشامبو ....ولن بتسع الموضوع للحديث عن كل مادة بالتفصيل فسأتحدث عن وظيفتها في الشامبو....أعتذر عن سوء تصميم وتنظيم أفكاري في الموضوع​ 
:28: أرجو أن ينال استحسانكم :28:​ 
 تابعو الموضوع ​


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (5 مارس 2011)

المكون الأساسي للشامبو هي المادة المنظفة​ 
1) "التكسابون"...Texapon "sodium Lauyrl Sulfate
وهي من المنظفات الأيونية [Ionic surfactant]​ 
من المعروف أنه من أهم المواد المنظفة هي منتجات الكبريت....ومادة التكسابون تتكون من:
-الصوديوم "القاعدة التي تستخدم لمعادلة الحمض " 
-والكبريت "المادة المنظفة وهي حمض" 
-وكحول "lauyrl"....ويختلف حيث لا يشترط هذا النوع من الكحول يستخدم في الشامبو​ 
ويتواجد التكسابون بأشكال مختلفة:​ 
:31: 100% ويكون "صلب "باودر"...يتكون 100% من التكسابون"....لا يذوب بسهولة في الماء​ 
:31: 70% "معجون يتكون 70% تكسابون والباقي ماء"....وعادةً ما يستخدم (تكسابون70) في صناعة الشامبو لأنو يذوب بسهولة في الماء أسرع من غيره​ 
:31: 50% تكسابون سائل يتكون 50% تكسابون والباقي ماء​ 
:31: 25% أيضاً تكسابون سائل يتكون من 25% تكسابون والباقي ماء​ 
تختلف نسبة المادة المنظفة"التكسابون" في الشامبو على حسب نوع الشعر:
فالشعر العادي يحتاج لأن تكون نسبة التكسابون فيه 15-25%
أمّا الشعر الجاف فتكون نسبته أقل في الشامبو تصل إلى15-20%.....وذلك لأنه إذا زادت نسبة المادة المنظفة فإنه يعمل على التخلص من الزيوت في الشعر والشعر الجاف بحاجة الدهون تلك
والشعر الدهني ترتفع نسبة التكسابون"المادة المنظفة" لتصل إلى 20-30% وذلك للتخلص من الدهون الزائدة في الشعر كما أن الشعر الدهني يلتقط الأوساخ أكثر من غيره لأنه يكون رطب بالدهون فتلتصق الأوساخ عليه بسهولة ​ 
التكسابون لا يذوب بسهولة في الماء......وهناك طريقتان لإذابة التكسابون في الماء:
طريقة التسخين ....حيث يوضع التكسابون في الماء ويسخن لمدة وجيزة مع التحريك الخفيف
والطريقة الباردة...حيث يوضع التكسابون في الماء ويترك لمدة 24 ساعة تقريباً فيذوي
ويتم اختيار الطريقة لاذابة التكسابون على حسب المصنع واحتياجاته والطلب على منتجاته​ 

Texapon N70 …. Sodium lauryl sulfate is an anionic surfactant used in many cleaning and hygiene products. The salt consists of an anionic organosulfate consisting of a 12-carbon tail attached to a sulfate group, giving the material the amphiphilic properties required of detergent. Its concentration in shampoo depending on the type of shampoo "or hair".
Its a molecular formula is (C12 H25 SO4 N​ 

[IUPAC name]
Sodium dodecyl sulfate​ 
[Other names]
Sodium monododecyl sulfate;/ Sodium lauryl sulfate;/ Sodium monolauryl sulfate; Sodium dodecanesulfate; dodecyl alcohol, hydrogen sulfate, sodium salt; n-dodecyl sulfate sodium; Sulfuric acid monododecyl ester sodium salt;​ 
[Its Properties]
- Molecular formula NaC12H25SO4
-Molar mass 288.38 g mol−1
-Density 1.01 g/cm³
-Melting point 206 °C​ 

--------------------


2) الماء....يستخدم كمذيب"solvent" للتكسابون وتكون نسبته في الشامبو 70%

Water (H2O)….uses in shampoo as a solvent. It about 70% of the 
volum of shampoo

​


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (5 مارس 2011)

Lauramide (3....تتراوح نسبته في الشامبو "0-3%" ووظيفته في الشامبو تزيد من كثافة الشامبو
وكما يعتر مادة منظفة في الشامبو

Lanramide …... Lauramide DEA: A mixture of ethanol amides of lauric acid. A high foaming cleansing agent (surfactant) for shampoos, bubble baths, etc. Its concentration in shampoo is about "0-3%".​ 
Properties​ 
Molecular formulaC14H31NO3 
Molar mass 261.4008
Boiling point 296.1°C at 760 mmHg​ 
-------------------------------


Pearling agent (4.....تكون نسبته في الشامبو ما بين "0-3%"
يحول الشامبو من سائل صافي إلى مموج مثل الصدف......يجعل الشامبو مثل السحلب
وتستخدم مادة"Nicadol-G" كـ Pearling agent في الشامبو


Pearling agent……we used "Nicadol-G" as pearlingagent.
Its concentration in shampoo "0-3%".​ 

------------------------

5) P.G
…..Propylene glycol.....منعم للشعر ويزيل الدهون منه لذلك تكون نسبته في الشامبو قليلة 1-2%....وفي الشعر الدهني ترتفع نسبته قليلاً لتصل إلى 2-5%


P.G…..Propylene glycol, also called 1,2-propanediol or propane-1,2-diol, is an organic compound (a diol or double alcohol) with formula C3H8O2 or HO-CH2-CHOH-CH3. It is a colorless, nearly odorless, clear, viscous liquid with a faintly sweet taste, hygroscopic and miscible with water, acetone, and chloroform.​ 

Its concentration in shampoo different and it depends on the type of hair. If we want to get a stoner for hair we uses "1-2%" of it in shampoo. On other hand, if your hair is oily, use "2-5%" as oil remover.​ 



Properties​ 

- Molecular formula C3H8O2 
-Molar mass 76.09 g/mol 
-Density 1.036 g/cm³ 
-Melting point −59 °C (−74 °F)
-Boiling point 188.2 °C (370.8 °F)
-Solubility in water fully ​ 



IUPAC name
propane-1,2-diol​


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (5 مارس 2011)

Citric acid (6...حمض الستريك يستخدم لتنعيم الشعر....ومن خلاله يتم التحكم بدرجة حموضة الشامبو وكلما زادت نسبته زادت حموضة الشامبو وقلت درجة الحموضة...وبذلك ينعم الشعر
يوضع نقطة نقطة...ويتم قياس PH في نفس الوقت حتى نحصل على درجة الحموضة التي نريدها في الشامبو


Citric acid is a weak organic acid. It is a natural preservative and is also used to add an acidic, or sour, taste to foods and soft drinks. In biochemistry, it is important as an intermediate in the citric acid cycle and therefore occurs in the metabolism of virtually all living things. It can also be used as an environmentally benign cleaning agent . It uses it soften hair, and to make PH suitable for humane body "about 5.5-7.5". ​


IUPAC name
3-carboxy-3-hydroxypentanedioic acid​ 


-----------------------------



المواد الحافظة ....يختلف نوع المادة الحافظة المستخدمة على حسب المواد الأخرى المستخدمة
بما أننا استخدمنا في صناعة الشابمو معظم المواد عضوية...نستخدم مادة حافظة "عضوية"
ونستخدم المادة الحافظة"Propyl paraben"....تكون نسبته حوالي 0.5% أي ما يقارب 10 نقاط لكل 100 مل من الشامبو​ 

Preservative……we use "Propyl paraben"…. Propylparaben, the propyl ester of p-hydroxybenzoic acid, occurs as a natural substance found in many plants and some insects, although it is manufactured synthetically for use in cosmetics, pharmaceuticals and foods. It is a preservative typically found in many water-based cosmetics, such as creams, lotions, shampoos and bath products.Its concentration in shampoo is "10 drops /100 ml of shampoo". ​


IUPAC name


propyl 4-hydroxybenzoate​



Properties


- Molecular formula C10H12O3


-Molar mass 180.2 g/mol 


-Density 1.0630 g/cm^3


-Melting point 96-99 °C​


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (5 مارس 2011)

Allantoin (8.....يمنع تقشر الجلد وبالتلي يمنع القشرة في الشعر ...ومن المهم معرفة أنه يمنع التقشر ولا يعالجه...وتكون نسبته في الشامبو "0-0.1%"

Allantoin….. Allantoin is a chemical compound with formula C4H6N4O3. It is also called 5-ureidohydantoin or glyoxyldiureide. It is a diureide of glyoxylic acid.​ 
Named after the allantois, an amniote embryonic excretory organ in which it concentrates during development in most mammals except humans and higher apes, it is a product of oxidation of uric acid by purine catabolism. After birth, it is the predominant means by which nitrogenous waste is excreted in the urine of these animals.[2] In humans and higher apes, the metabolic pathway for conversion of uric acid to allantoin is not present, so the former is excreted.>> It uses in hair to prevent scales, and itd concentration in shampoo is "0-.1%".​ 
IUPAC name
(2,5-Dioxo-4-imidazolidinyl) urea​ 

Properties​ 
- Molecular formula C4H6N4O3 
-Molar mass 158.12 g mol−1 Appearance colourless crystalline powder
-Density 1.45g/cm3 
-Melting point 230 °C, 503 K, 446 °F
-Solubility in water 0.5% at 25 °C​ 


-----------------------------

Glyerin (9….الجلسرين مرطب للشعر الجاف ويستخدم في الشامبو بنسبة 1-3%

*Glyerin…. Glycerine, (COH)3H5, or C303H8, is a 3-carbon alcohol, aka glycerol. (1-carbon alcohol is methanol, 2-carbon is ethanol). It is non-volatile and intensely hygroscopic (water-loving), and can be rinsed off any surface with ordinary water. Material used for wetting dry hair . Its concentration in shampoo is about "1-3%".*


--------------------------


Lanolin (10......تحافظ على رطوبة الشعر وتمنع التبخر وتكون نسبته في الشامبو "1-3%"

*Lanolin…. also called Adeps Lanae, wool wax or wool grease, is a yellow waxy substance secreted by the sebaceous glands of wool-bearing animals. Most lanolin used by humans comes from domestic sheep. Lanolin's role in nature is to protect wool and skin against the ravages of climate and the environment – it also seems to play a role in integumental hygiene. It is therefore not surprising that lanolin and its many derivatives are used extensively in products designed for the protection, treatment and beautification of human skin. and it uses in shampoo to Maintainthehairmoistureandpreventevaporation.*



*-------------*



Vitamines (11…..الفيتامينات تستخدم في الشامبو بنسبة قليلة جداً تصل إلى 0.0001%
وذلك لأن زيادة التعرض للفيتامنيات يزيد من التعرض للاصابة بالسرطان...وهذا لا يقتصر على الشامبو فقط...ولكن الفيتامينا من المواد التي ينتجها الجسم بكميات قليلة جداً فالجسم يحتاجها بكميات قليلة.
استخدمنا في الشامبو فيتامين E يعمل على زيادة غزارة الشعر ويقوي بويصلات الشعر ويوسع الشرايين فيزيد الشعر جمالاً
فيتامينB6 مقوي للشعر ويزيد من غزارة الشعر أيضاً
*Vitamines…. A vitamin is an organic compound required as a nutrient in tiny amounts by an organism. In other words, an organic chemical compound (or related set of compounds) is called a vitamin when it cannot be synthesized in sufficient quantities by an organism, and must be obtained from the diet. Thus, the term is conditional both on the circumstances and on the particular organism.*

*In shampoo >>>>>*

*Vitamine "E"…. Vitamin E is a generic term for tocopherols which taken from the Greek words tokos,meaning offspring, and phero, meaning to bear, and tocotrienols. Vitamin E is a family of α-, β-, γ-, and δ- (respectively: alpha, beta, gamma, and delta) tocopherols and corresponding four tocotrienols. Vitamin E is a fat-soluble antioxidant that stops the production of reactive oxygen species formed when fat undergoes oxidation. Of these, α-tocopherol (also written as alpha-tocopherol) has been most studied as it has the highest bioavailability. Working to strengthen hair and make Prolific hair. *

The α-tocopherol form of vitamin E.​ 

Vitamine B6……. vitamin B6 is a water-soluble vitamin and is part of the vitamin B complex group. Several forms of the vitamin are known, but pyridoxal phosphate (PLP) is the active form and is a cofactor in many reactions of amino acid metabolism, including transamination, deamination, and decarboxylation. PLP also is necessary for the enzymatic reaction governing the release of glucose from glycogen.
Strengthens hair and increases hair invaders.​ 
Pyridoxal phosphate​ 
--------------------

P.V.P (12.....تمتص الأشعة فوق البنفسجية فتحافظ على الشعر في جميع الظروف"صيفاً شتاء....وعند استخدام السشوار.
ويستخدم أكثر في الشامبو الذي يستخدمه من لا يغطي شعره......للرجال أكثر في مجتمعنا ^^
تمنع تقصف الشعر أيضاً وتتراوح نسبته 0-1%

---------------------------

13) الملح....يستحدم ملح NaCl في آخر خطوة من مراحل تصنيع الشامبوبويد من كثافة الشامبو.
الطريقة الأمثل لإضلفة الملح إلى الشامبو بإذابته في الماء ومن ثم إضافته إلى الشامبو. فمن الأفضل أن عدم إذابته مباشرة في الشامبو حتى نستطيع التحكم بكثافة الشامبو كما نريد ونرغب

NaCl….odium chloride, also known as salt, common salt, table salt, or halite, is an ionic compound with the formula NaCl. Sodium chloride is the salt most responsible for the salinity of the ocean and of the extracellular fluid of many multicellular organisms. As the major ingredient in edible salt, it is commonly used as a condiment and food preservative. Used to increase the viscosity of shampoo in the last step of its production.​ 

Properties​ 
Molecular formulaNaClMolar mass 58.443 g/mol Appearance Colorless/white crystalline solid
- Odor Odorless
-Density 2.165 g/cm3
-Melting point 801 °C, 1074 K, 1474 °F
-Boiling point 1413 °C, 1686 K, 2575 °F
-Solubility in water 356 g/L (0 °C) /359 g/L (25 °C)/391 g/L (100 °C)
- -Solubility in ammonia 21.5 g/L
-Acidity (p_K_a) 6.7–7.3 
-Refractive index (_n_D) 1.5442 (589 nm)​ 


IUPAC name
Sodium chloride​


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (5 مارس 2011)

حجز لطريقة التصنيع^^

انتظروني

ودعواتكم عندي امتحانات


----------



## لوف ستي (5 مارس 2011)

هلا مهنسه حنوش

كتير حلو موضوعك ومجدي ومفيد

بس يا ريت تعملي فورملا مختصره للموات لتركيبه وزن معين 100 كيلو مثلا

وشكرا كتير علي الموضوع
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 مارس 2011)

عاشت الأيادي على هذا الموضوع المفيد وننتظر المزيد ......


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (8 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (8 مارس 2011)

كيف بدنا نصنع الشامبو...........

الطريقة لـعينة حجمها 100مل في المختبر

نوزن حوالي 20 غرام من مادةالتكسابون في "بيكر" ....يعتمد نسبة التكسابون على نوع الشامبو المراد تصنيعه ....نضيف 56مل من الماء المقطر ويتم تسخينه لفترةبسيطة حتى يذوب أكبر نسبة من التكسابون مع تحريك خفيف "لأن التحريك الكثير للتكسابون يؤدي إلى خلق رغوة كبيرة"

لا نحتاج لغلي الماء.............وإذا كنا بدنا نعمل كبيرة أو ما كنا "مستعجلين" ع الشامبو بنقدر نخلط التكسابون مع الماء لمدة 24 ساعة بدون تسخين فيذوب لتكسابون"لتوفير طافة"

بعدها نضيف
- حوالي 3% lanramide
-تقريباً 3% pearling agnet
-(1-2)% P.G
-10 نقاط من المادة الحافظة "Brnidox-l"
-ما يقارب 0.1% allantoin
-1% P.V.P
-(1-3)% glycrin
-2%lanolin
-0.0001غرام من فيتامين E/B6.......أي ما يقارب "كرستالةواحدة من الفيتامين"...لازم نتذكر إنو زيادة كمية الفيتامين تسبب أمراض منها السرطان

نحلط المكونات بشكل خفيف..............ثم نقيس الـPH أكيد رح تكون عالية والشامبو قاعدي لذلك لا بد من تحضير محلول 1% citric acid.....ونضيف نقطة نقطة مع ملاحظة الـ ph
ونحضر محلول من الـ NaCl حتى نتحكم بكثافة الشامبو....."لازم ننتبه ما نضيف الـNaCl بشكل مباشر...لأن الملح يذوب بالماء وعند إضافته مباشرة قبل إذابته بالماء لا نستطيع التحكم بكثافة الشامبو .....لأن الملح لايذوب بسرعة وعند إذابته كله تكون كثافة الشامبو أكثر من المطلوب.........لتجنب هذه المشكلة نضيف الملح على شكل محلول"مذاب بالماء"


أي استقسار يشرفني الاجابة عليه..........إن شاء الله تكونو استفدتم ومش بحاجة أسئلة^^

دمتم بحفظ لله ورعايته


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (8 مارس 2011)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> عاشت الأيادي على هذا الموضوع المفيد وننتظر المزيد ......


 

إن شاء الله هناك المزيد إذا وُجد الوقت!!

مشكور لنقل الموضوع للقسم المناسب مشرفنا "مهندس المحبة"


----------



## اثيرالعرب (9 مارس 2011)

كثير كثير حلو وسلس طريقة طرح الموضوع وشرح ممتاز 
انشاء الله التوفيق بالامتحانات وبالحياة ككل
ومنتظرين جديدك وابداعك


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (10 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (10 مارس 2011)

هل اللوراميد هو الكمبرلان 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (10 مارس 2011)

مالك محسن مختار قال:


> هل اللوراميد هو الكمبرلان
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 

ممكن الاسم بالانجليزي......ما رح أقدر أفيدك بدون ما تكتب الاسم بالانجليزي


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (13 مارس 2011)

الاسم حسب ما ذكر سابقا هو laurimide
هل هو kd 
اوkamberlan او يسمونه زيت جوز هند
وشكرا


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (16 مارس 2011)

مالك محسن مختار قال:


> الاسم حسب ما ذكر سابقا هو laurimide
> هل هو kd
> اوkamberlan او يسمونه زيت جوز هند
> وشكرا


 

lourimide أصله من الكحول يتحول إلى أمين بتفاعله مع أمونيا بوجود عامل محفز......فيصبح قاعدة نعمل لها معادلة بتفاعله مع حمض فينتج laurimide..... ووظيفته في الشامبو يزيد من كثافة "لزوجة" الشامبو

أما زيت جوز الهند...فيستخرج من مصادر طبيعية "من النباتات"....وهو نوع من " pearling agent"


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا لاهتمامك اختى الكريمه
وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله فى الامتحانات ويجعلك من المتفوقين


----------



## لوف ستي (26 مارس 2011)

مساء الخير
شكرا كتير علي الموضوع الرائع المفيد للجميع

اتمني لكي مزيد من العلم والتوفيق والازدهار
اما بعد:
هل بالامكان زياده بعض من الزيوت النافعه للشعر؟
اتمني ذكر اسمائها وكل زيت ما هي افادته للشعر او حتي للجسم ايضا وما هي نسبه كل منهم؟

2)ما هي سرعة التقليب المطلوبه وما هو الوقت المطلوب للتحريك حتي يصبح جاهزا؟
وما هي درجة الحراره الافضل والقصوي للتسخين وتذويب التكسابون؟

وشكرا كتير
بارك الله فيكي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
واعلمي بانه زكاة العلم اخراجه
اعطر وارق تحياتي للجميع
سلام


----------



## مازن81 (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء على هذا الاسلوب المميز في الشرح والتعليم


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اذكار (10 أبريل 2011)

مرحبا مهنسه حنوش
ربنا يوفقك ويجعلك من المتميزين الناجحين تسلمين وتسلم اناملك الطيبة عـــــــ الموضوع ـــــــلى 
المفيد وجزاك الله خيرا ورحم الله والديك


----------



## سمير7 (14 أبريل 2011)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*
*مشكورة*​


----------



## جلنار امين (5 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا علموضوع*

انا عندي سوال 
لما اخلط حسب المكونات المختارة من قسم الجودة
بعد فترة بتتغير ريحة الشامبوا وبتصير كتير بشعة ممكن بيعفن 
وانا مش عارفة السبب
رغم اني بحط مادة حافظة اسمها تريلين بنسبة 3.%
اي حد عندوا جواب او اي طريقة عشان احل المشكلة


----------



## redemption 4 ever (8 يونيو 2011)

يمكنكم الفاغل معنا عبر [email protected] و نتعهد أمام الله بمساعدتكم بكل ما يمكننا وفى حدود امكانياتنا " نحن مجموعة من الكيميائيين الباحثين فى مستحضرات التجميل و المنظفات"


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (20 يونيو 2011)

الكيميائية حنوش قال:


> كيف بدنا نصنع الشامبو...........
> 
> الطريقة لـعينة حجمها 100مل في المختبر
> 
> ...


 ممتاز عوزة اعرف اسامي المركبات دي بالعربي لانه لسة جديدة
وكمان الكمية لعمل 10 لتر شامبو وبلسم في نفس الوقت


----------



## simonie2010 (22 يونيو 2011)

سلمت يداك


----------



## simonie2010 (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## joyland1977 (28 يوليو 2011)

شرحك ممتاز


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (15 سبتمبر 2012)

اسال هل هناك اى اختلاف اذا اردنا صناعة شامبو الاظفال؟ وما الفرق؟ شكرا


----------



## mhmd brakat (17 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

اظن الاختلاف بين شامبو الاطفال وشامبو العادي انه لا يضاف عليه الفيتامينات ويضاف كمية اكبر من الجلسرين ويضاف نسبة اكبر من بيرينج اجينت في مقابل اختيار 20% فقط من التكسابون


----------



## ابو عبدو الشامي (30 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه والمواضيع العلميه اعتقد ان لكل شركه تركيبه خاصه ولكن لماذا لم يتم ذكر الكمبرلان و البتايين والكوتريوم وايضا يجب ان لا ننسى تعقيم الماء بقليل من الكلور قبل الخلط ولم الشكر


----------



## 83moris (10 نوفمبر 2012)

gooooooooood


----------



## شاهر 22 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم ايدك يا حنوش على هل موضوع


----------



## samybdre (13 ديسمبر 2012)

[h=2]مزيل للزيوت والشحوم والدهون من الملابس "تركيبة قوية جداااااااا"[/h] :60:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...........اخوانى فى الله....
سوف اقوم الان بمشيئة الله بكتابة تركيبة الزيوت والشحوم من الملابس وهى كالاتى" لعمل 200 كيلو من هذا المزيل الفعال:المكونات وكمياتها:77::77::77::77::77::77:
_1_سيمسول................. 40 كيلو_
_2_بيوتيل جليكول"وهو مذيب قوى للشحوم والدهون".............. 11 كيلو_
_3_ايثيل جليكول "وهو مذيب ايضا قوى"......................... 3 كيلو_
_4_داى ايثلين جليكول" مذيب ايضا قوى"....................... 6 كيلو_
_5_مانع رغوة............................................ 1 كيلو_
_6_فورمالين........................................ ..150 جرام_
_7_المياة.......................................... 139 ليتر_
_طريقة التصنيع::10::10::10::10:_
_يتم اولا ذوبان السيمسول فى مياة ساخنة حتى يذوب بطريقة اسرع_
_ثم يوضع على كمية المياة المتبقية فى برميل التصنيع_
_ثم يتم وضع باقى المواد الاخرى على حسب الترتيب مع التقليب الجيد _
طريقة الاستعمال:
هذة التركيبة آمنة على جميع انواع المفروشات والملابس وهى فعالة 100%
يتم وضع المزيل على البقعة المراد ازالتها وتركها مدة 3 دقائق ثم شطفها بالماء
ايضا يتم استخدامه فى الغسالات العادية والاوتوماتيك حيث يوضع مع المسحوق بمقدار 8 جرام لكل كيلو غسيل فيعمل على ازالة البقع والاوساخ الشديدة.......
 _ ادعو الله ان يوفيق الجميع لكل خير وان ينفعهم بهذا العلم _
_والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_​


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

كفيت ووفيت بارك الله فيك والفيتامينات اين تباع هل بالصيدليات ام مكان اخر


----------



## شاهر 22 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## xspeeder (19 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووور بجد بس عايز طريقة شامبو الاطفال كيييف ؟؟


----------



## رايان المحبة (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## captain fedaa (19 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونتمنى المزيد من التقدم والتوفيق 
ونرجو ان شاء الله ان تمدنا دائما بمزيد من تلك التراكيب 
وكيف نصل الى جودة تشبة جودة المنتجات الموجودة فى الاسواق 
فنحن ننتظر منك كل المزيد والمزيد من العطاء 
وجعلك الله عوناً لاخوانك دائما
والسلام عليكم زكاة العلم إخراجه


----------



## captain fedaa (19 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا بانتظار جديدك


----------



## Chi631 (22 مايو 2013)

شو تأثير زيادة الملح على الشعر وعلى الرغوة مشكوووووور


----------



## Amer2012 (18 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## خليل عباس (18 يوليو 2013)

رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير 
شكرا على المعلومات القيمة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safaa_alshazly (6 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناصر ابو الوفا (19 أغسطس 2013)

ممتاز جدا"


----------



## tatiprint (19 أغسطس 2013)

سلمت جهودك والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Mario Shammout (7 سبتمبر 2013)

جيد جداً 
very goooooooooooood


----------



## winges (17 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (2 مايو 2014)

المهندسه /هنوش رغم ان موضوعك في غير تخصصي الا انني استفدت منه جدا و اشكرك علي العرض و التوضيح و جزاكي الله كل خير و وفقك في حياتك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mjde (29 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع روعــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## المستغفره (1 سبتمبر 2014)

مشاءالله بس انا لست كيميائيه فلم افهم المعادلات كتيرا موفقين


----------



## wael_QWE (8 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك ___ استغفرك ربي و اتوب اليك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## عمار ابو حمزة (11 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم مانسبة المينوكسيديل والبانتينول اذا اردنا اضافتها الى الشامبو ...


----------



## عمار ابو حمزة (11 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم مانسبة المينوكسيديل والبانتينول اذا اردنا اضافتها الى الشامبو ...


----------



## marmar malak (2 مارس 2016)

هل اضافه ملح الطعام في اخر خطوه من صناعه الشامبو للتغليظ لا يغير في قيمه ph بعد ضبطها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## wael_QWE (25 مايو 2016)

بارك الله فيكي


----------

